# Can you leave rats in a shed?



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

Thinking about expanding my rodent family and wonder if rats can live in a shed outside (in a cage still!) 
There's always the chance a spider will get in, but I would provide with lots of bedding and the shed is very secure!
(No visable gaps (maybe microscoppable!) & it is 'cool' as in not too hot or cold, if required I could put an extension from my house to the shed to put a portable heater in and leave it on for xhrs a day.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

You would need some form of heat in winter and be careful with heat in the winter. Good ventilation is also a most. But they dont do welll if drafty.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't put my rats in a shed, because I think they enjoy having people about and mine are always having a peak at me when I am in the room when they aren't out of their cage anyway. Also they dont do well in heat or when its very cold so you would have to be able to regulate that. Can I ask why you want to put them in the shed? Is it just lack of room in the home?


----------



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

sarah1984 said:


> Can I ask why you want to put them in the shed? Is it just lack of room in the home?


The hamster is downstairs on a table behind the sofa, the only real room left is in my room - the reason the hamster got moved downstairs is because he wouldn't let me sleep. So I though a shed VS my room was a no brainer, although it doesn't look that way now.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

AndyGrayUK said:


> The hamster is downstairs on a table behind the sofa, the only real room left is in my room - the reason the hamster got moved downstairs is because he wouldn't let me sleep. So I though a shed VS my room was a no brainer, although it doesn't look that way now.


Ah okay....its not impossible to keep them in a shed, its just not something I would do personally. I would worry about them too much lol


----------



## You_Rock (Oct 12, 2008)

I know someone who keeps her rodents in a shed Rats,Mice,Chins,Degus,Hamsters,Gerbils ( i think thats them all ) o and multimamattes.

Its all boarded and has a heat source and they are all fine. Just need to becareful in the summer as it can get too hot.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

We had our rats in the shed for abit, but we had to take them in last winter when it got below 0 we've not bothered putting them back in. We couldn't keep them in the shed during summer as it got to warm and with expensive bikes in it we couldn't leave the door open to let the breeze in. You would have to insulate the shed and provide heat and cooling. We did have doggy battery powered fans and ice cubes etc for them but wasn't much use. 

Sheds usually have natural ventilation where the roof meets the walls so there is plenty of fresh air. As for spiders and other assorted insects, they're just walking food so wouldn't worry about them.

I wouldn't, however, really recommend rats in the shed, the temp fluctuations can be quite severe and the rats would be unsupervised for most of the time in there. Three of our old rats died in the shed due to the cold, they couldn't produce enough heat. The younger ones were fine but the oldest was over 3 when she died so was skinny and the heat of rat piling didn't save her. On the yuck side (unless your me) the other rats ate her, i assume for her residual heat and fat content. It was -4 the night the other 2 died. We brought them in then as a precaution, they've never gone back out. Last summer it got up to 39 degrees C in the shed and that wasn't even a good summer by our standards.


----------



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

Just had a thought... I'll leave the hamsters toys in the shed, getting them when it's his 'Play Time' leaving room for another cage 
Only downside is I'll have to go outside for toys!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

my kids used to keep rats in there bedroom.they slept all night n came out in the dayx


----------



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> my kids used to keep rats in there bedroom.they slept all night n came out in the dayx


Oh I thought they were 50/50 noctunal/daytime.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

they didnt wake the kids up? maybe there were heavy sleepers then?:crazy:x


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

mine seem to be half and half, up during the day and the night which is great


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

rats tend to be 'around' when you are, they can change their routine to your schedule if you keep them in a room your normally in like living or bedroom, they'll get used to seeing you at these times and make sure they're awake for maximum interaction time. Brainy wee critters 

If you're in your room for long periods of time during the day, you may find they don't get up and make lots of noise at bedtime, they'll do it during the day when you're not there and sleep at night. 

Ours know to be up in the morning for the morning check, treats and tummy tickles. Then sleep till we get home at 7, up till we go to bed at 11/12, then up again around 3 to shred paper. They have their own room so the noise doesn't bother us. 

My first 2 rats knew my uni schedule so knew what days were sleep in days etc lol they slept in the livingroom, and visitors sho had to sleep with them, said they didn't make a noise any night. I reckon mostly cos i was in the living room from 4 til 11 each night, tired them out.


----------

